# Port request: focuswriter



## billwx (May 4, 2016)

This is a great little word processor with options not available on similar software already available for FreeBSD such as Textroom and PyRoom. Many thanks!


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2016)

Stuff doesn't magically appear in the ports tree when you request it. Ports are created and maintained by the community, it's all voluntary, nobody gets paid for it. So I would suggest you start yourself. If there's anything that's unclear or you run into problems you can definitely ask for help. I'm sure there are others willing to help out if you start. 

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## billwx (May 4, 2016)

Understood. It was suggested i*I* post in the FreeBSD ports request forum. I did so with the hope someone with the ability might possibly take an interest in the app, check it out and make it happen. Apologies if this is the wrong forum or assumption.
peace


----------



## zirias@ (May 4, 2016)

billwx said:


> I did so with the hope someone with the ability might possibly take an interest in the app, check it out and make it happen.


And there's nothing wrong with it. But let me rephrase (and, reason a bit) SirDice' words. What is meant here is: porting software isn't super-easy, but it's no rocket-science either, at least as long as the software in question already works on another Unix-like system. So, your best bet might be: Take some time to read the Porter's Handbook and see how far you get. Don't hesitate to post questions and seek help. It's ok to just suggest the software to be ported, but this means someone ELSE has to check it out, recognize the value and start to work. Although not entirely unlikely, you'll probably get a port quicker by just trying yourself


----------

